# Send an email to your exchanges, tell them to focus on making available: mineable coins to trade.



## Radeon 9800XT (Oct 14, 2022)

If every miner reading this post would send a message to their exchange (coinbase, crypto.com, FTX, etc) asking them to focus on making available to trade, mineable coins like EthW(proof of work), Ergo, Ravencoin, Flux then it would drive the price of those coins higher which would mean more tangible profits for miners. 

It would also be better because we could send the mining pool payout directly to the exchange instead of a wallet.

I have sent a letter to my exchange, asking them to do this.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 26, 2022)

Respectfully, no.


----------



## Jackthelad (Jan 5, 2023)

If only I think they've bigger concerns than entertaining groups of miners , no disrespect to anyone here


----------



## Lei (Jan 5, 2023)

Radeon 9800XT said:


> Then it would drive the price of those coins higher which would mean more tangible profits for miners.


I want the price to drive towards rat poison.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2023)

The body of Coinmining has gasped its Death Rattle and now the only sound emmitted is the leaking of decaying Gas

ps Surly your aware that many Coin exchange's such as , FTX, have crashed/gone tits'up or been hacked and lost / stolen coins/assets.

just consider this a trolling vapor thread sorry if this is not what you want to hear


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 5, 2023)

Radeon 9800XT said:


> If every miner reading this post would send a message to their exchange (coinbase, crypto.com, FTX, etc) asking them to focus on making available to trade, mineable coins like EthW(proof of work), Ergo, Ravencoin, Flux then it would drive the price of those coins higher which would mean more tangible profits for miners.
> 
> It would also be better because we could send the mining pool payout directly to the exchange instead of a wallet.
> 
> I have sent a letter to my exchange, asking them to do this.


What? No.
Proof of Stake was designed to stop miners, because mining is terrible for the environment and GPU market, wasting multi-billions of dollars of hardware and electricity on what amounts to little more than an imperfect authentication check. Proof of Work needs to f*** off and die, ASAP.


R-T-B said:


> Respectfully, no.


Exactly.


----------



## Vario (Jan 5, 2023)

Radeon 9800XT said:


> If every miner reading this post would send a message to their exchange (coinbase, crypto.com, FTX, etc) asking them to focus on making available to trade, mineable coins like EthW(proof of work), Ergo, Ravencoin, Flux then it would drive the price of those coins higher which would mean more tangible profits for miners.
> 
> It would also be better because we could send the mining pool payout directly to the exchange instead of a wallet.
> 
> I have sent a letter to my exchange, asking them to do this.


The irony is the exchange produced coins are the problem because they can value their reserve with their own house brand coin.  That was one of the things that killed FTX.  They held reserves in FTT which was artificially inflated by Alameda.








						FTX Token Price | FTT Price, USD converter, Charts | Crypto.com
					

FTX Token USD Price Today - discover how much 1 FTT is worth in USD with converter, price chart, market cap, trade volume, historical data and more.




					crypto.com
				






> The borrowing and lending scheme between the two firms was more convoluted than just using customer funds to make up for bad trading bets. FTX tried to paper over the hole by denoting assets in two crypto tokens that were essentially made up — FTT, a token created by FTX, and Serum, which was a token created and promoted by FTX and Alameda, according to financial filings reported by Bloomberg’s Matt Levine.











						How Sam Bankman-Fried's FTX-Alameda crypto empire vanished overnight
					

Two weeks ago, Sam Bankman-Fried was seen as the respectable face of crypto. It all went up in smoke. Here's how.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi,
Damn those made up crypocoins


----------



## Dristun (Jan 5, 2023)

Unless you're doing futures or perps, why even use CEX except when you wanna cash out the buckaroos. Same goes for mining pools on CEX. Defeats half the purpose of crypto existing in the first place.


----------



## Vario (Jan 5, 2023)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Damn those made up crypocoins


From personal experience, libertarian gold standard enthusiasts love to decry the dollar for its fiat status and yet seemed to jump full speed into crypto.  LOL.  Crypto is the ultimate "fiat currency".


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 5, 2023)

You're a bit behind the times.

The exchanges are now intrigued by dryer lint.  Towel lint gets a better return in the morning, while jeans pick up the midday market.  Of course, just around evening, undies and panties are the target.

Bonus points to those that know where i got that story...


----------



## Vario (Jan 5, 2023)

1freedude said:


> You're a bit behind the times.
> 
> The exchanges are now intrigued by dryer lint.  Towel lint gets a better return in the morning, while jeans pick up the midday market.  Of course, just around evening, undies and panties are the target.


Personally, I'm investing in Lint NFTs.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2023)

Vario said:


> From personal experience, libertarian gold standard enthusiasts love to decry the dollar for its fiat status and yet seemed to jump full speed into crypto.  LOL.


Hi,
Big difference when a countries government makes a coin/ dollar than some individual or group of crooks concoct one or many made up coin pyramid scheme does though 
Mining nothing and finding people to give them money to create worth is pretty funny when it all flops and money evaporates


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2023)

Radeon 9800XT said:


> If every miner reading this post would send a message to their exchange (coinbase, crypto.com, FTX, etc) asking them to focus on making available to trade, mineable coins like EthW(proof of work), Ergo, Ravencoin, Flux then it would drive the price of those coins higher which would mean more tangible profits for miners.
> 
> It would also be better because we could send the mining pool payout directly to the exchange instead of a wallet.
> 
> I have sent a letter to my exchange, asking them to do this.


FFS no! Why? Because this is a VERY irresponsible and intellectually lacking idea.



R-T-B said:


> Respectfully


Why? This needs what it deserves, a fast and hard b!tch-slap to the firey depths of hell! 

What the world DOESN'T need right now is a bunch of hapless sods tapping every power grid on the planet trying to mine another pointless and worthless cryptocoin.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2023)

lexluthermiester said:


> FFS no! Why? Because this is a VERY irresponsible and intellectually lacking idea.
> 
> 
> Why? This needs what it deserves, a fast and hard b!tch-slap to the firey depths of hell!
> ...


I vote for thread locking


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2023)

eidairaman1 said:


> I vote for thread locking


Why? That’s what this forum section is for. The request may seem misguided to some. It’s still grounds for a legitimate discussion though.

If you don’t want to participate constructively than don’t.


----------



## Radeon 9800XT (Jan 5, 2023)

I created this thread like a month before the whole FTX drama/saga occurred. If I knew at that point what we know now of FTX, I wouldn't have ever mentioned them.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi,
Yep 4 month bump up 
Hopefully more will flop like ftx


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 5, 2023)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep 4 month bump up
> Hopefully more will flop like ftx


Personally I hope crypto succeeds in the long term, but using environmentally-sound methods.

ETH's move to Proof of Stake is a promising candidate, and outside of misuse/abuse of the blockchain for pointless shit like "NFT art" it showed the world that decentralised finance could actually work. Sure, it's not perfect and there have been some high-profile issues with it. But guess what, global banking isn't perfect either, it's rife with corruption, fraud, theft, compute errors, laundering, organised crime syndication, and often at the mercy of corrupt governments or at least corrupt government officials. At least DeFi can potentially defeat _some_ of those problems.

I'm hanging onto 10 of the ETH I mined, having raked in a healthy profit during 2020 and 2021. Maybe it'll become worthless, maybe each ETH will be worth enough that I can retire early. I'm prepared to lose it and don't need the money at its current worth.


----------



## Bones (Jan 5, 2023)

Crypto:
Scam when it started, scam when it went up and then fell, still a scam today producing nothing of real worth as it always has since the beginning except no electricity is being wasted on it like before.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2023)

This thread has been here for months with me as the only reply.  What's with the sudden interest?  Let it die.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 5, 2023)

R-T-B said:


> This thread has been here for months with me as the only reply.  What's with the sudden interest?  Let it die.


Because necro.
With the recent FTX scandal though, it's still a valid discussion and stayed in the "recent posts" on the frontpage long enough to gain traction despite all the 4070Ti and CES noise.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2023)

Chrispy_ said:


> Because necro.
> With the recent FTX scandal though, it's still a valid discussion.


I guess.  Sort of.  Were the FTX coins that caused the scandal even mineable?  I don't think they were.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 5, 2023)

Nope, but it's fuel for the discussion that 'bullshit crypto needs to go away'. That means (_in my opinion_) any coins not tethered to a more stable asset or guarantor, and any coins that are unsustainable in a world experiencing an energy crisis and cost-of-living crisis. Like any new, unregulated market sector, Crypto is full of scams and bad ideas that will fall apart sooner or later.

Yes, that includes Bitcoin.

Bitcoin needs to move away from PoW to have a long term future. At the moment it's like an 6.2L V8 muscle car launched just before the peak of the '70s oil crisis. People still dabble with it enough to keep it sustainable, but it has no place in the future market with rising financial and environmental costs of mining it growing like a tsunami on the horizon.

BRB, feeling way too sober to get poetic rn.


----------



## Lei (Jan 5, 2023)

What is more silly that crypto, is NFT.

I wish we would focus more on non-virtual scientific advances: such as medicine.... instead of metaverse, virtual money and virtual ownership. 

For example I wish I could grow green hair naturally. but they're busy making more consumer hardware and giving us stuff that makes us sit and recharge our batteries. (applies to mining too)

In other words, tech continues to gives us useless excitements. 





I wish I could do some proof of work which would make my hair this much red without dying it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2023)

Solaris17 said:


> If you don’t want to participate constructively than don’t.


Sorry for the full-on negativity. Not so sorry about the message delivered. My response did not take into account the age of the OP. Thought it was a new one. I am still passionately opposed to new coins. Cryptocoin needs to continue dying, IMO.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 6, 2023)

Chrispy_ said:


> Personally I hope crypto succeeds in the long term, but using environmentally-sound methods.
> 
> ETH's move to Proof of Stake is a promising candidate, and outside of misuse/abuse of the blockchain for pointless shit like "NFT art" it showed the world that decentralised finance could actually work. Sure, it's not perfect and there have been some high-profile issues with it. But guess what, global banking isn't perfect either, it's rife with corruption, fraud, theft, compute errors, laundering, organised crime syndication, and often at the mercy of corrupt governments or at least corrupt government officials. At least DeFi can potentially defeat _some_ of those problems.
> 
> I'm hanging onto 10 of the ETH I mined, having raked in a healthy profit during 2020 and 2021. Maybe it'll become worthless, maybe each ETH will be worth enough that I can retire early. I'm prepared to lose it and don't need the money at its current worth.


Hi,
Thinking you're a tad on the bias side 
Bad actors well being bad elected actors is better than individuals or groups to buy into pyramid schemes of fake coins or dictator would be the same just not going to lock you up for not accepting crypocoin as real Venezuela comes to mind 

Governments regulations would kill crypo sooner so I'm all for it


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2023)

Chrispy_ said:


> Nope, but it's fuel for the discussion that 'bullshit crypto needs to go away'.


That's not an excuse to go offtopic, especially when we have crypto users here.

No I don't like crypto either, I've learned a lot of lessons from it and few of them good ones.  But I don't go out of my way to thread crap on a topic about it.  You can say no and leave.  That's what I did.

Meh, who cares...  I'm glad being civil is funny these days.  Says a lot about people.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 6, 2023)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thinking you're a tad on the bias side
> Bad actors well being bad elected actors is better than individuals or groups to buy into pyramid schemes of fake coins or dictator would be the same just not going to lock you up for not accepting crypocoin as real Venezuela comes to mind
> 
> Governments regulations would kill crypo sooner so I'm all for it


My bias is anti-waste and I'm not trying to hide it; Tokens/coins that are wasteful of silicon and energy are just dumb because the crypto industry has already proved that it's not _necessary_.

I'm under no illusions that both crypto and fiat are both horrible systems riddled with problems, crime, fraud, and corruption and haven't ever suggested otherwise, I just want there to be an alternative to fiat, because competition is always good for the little people like us.


----------

